# Cube Duplication Challenge



## leeo (Feb 13, 2017)

The regulations would be very similar to blindfold solving. However, instead of a blindfold, the competitor brings a solved cube, the duplication cube, which must be made to match the scramble on the reference cube. Here I modify Appendix B to give an idea of what such a competition might be like:

B1) Standard speed solving procedures are followed, as described in Article A (Speed Solving). Additional regulations that supersede the corresponding procedures in Article A are described below.
B1a) There is no inspection period.

B2) Starting the attempt:
B2a) The judge resets the timer(s) and asks "READY?" as in Regulation A3b1. The competitor must be ready to start the attempt within one minute of being called, else the competitor forfeits the attempt (DNS), at the discretion of the judge.
B2b) The competitor uses their fingers to touch the elevated sensor surfaces of the timer. The competitor's palms must be facing down, and located on the side of the timer that is closer to them. Penalty: time penalty (+2 seconds).
B2c) The competitor must have no physical contact with the referense puzzle before the start of the attempt. Penalty: time penalty (+2 seconds).
B2d) The competitor starts the attempt by removing their hands from the timer, thus starting the timer. (This also starts the solve.)
B2d1) The competitor removes the cover from the referense puzzle after starting the timer.

B2e) If a stopwatch is in use in addition to a Stackmat timer, the judge starts the stopwatch as soon as the competitor starts the solve.
B2f) If a stopwatch is in use as the only timer, the competitor places their hands on the table (instead of a Stackmat timer). After confirming that they are ready, the competitor starts the solve by lifting the cover. The judge starts the stopwatch as soon as the competitor starts the solve.

B3) Memorisation phase:
B3a) The competitor may pick up the referense puzzle during the memorisation phase.
B3b) The competitor must not make physical notes. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF).
B3c) The competitor must not apply moves to either puzzle during the memorisation phase. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF).

B4) Duplication phase:
B4a) The competitor recovers the refrense cube to start the duplication phase.
B4b) The competitor must not apply moves to the duplication puzzle before they have fully covered the referense puzzle. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF).
B4c) The judge must ensure that the referense puzzle remains covered during duplicatgion.
B4d) The competitor must not look at the referense puzzle at any point during the duplication phase. Penalty: disqualification of the attempt (DNF).
B4e) Until the competitor applies the first move to the duplication puzzle, they may remove the cover from the referense cube to return to the memorisation phase.

B5) Stopping the solve:
B5a) When using the Stackmat timer, the competitor stops the solve by releasing the puzzle and then stopping the timer.
B5b) When using a stopwatch, the competitor stops the solve by placing the puzzle back onto the surface and notifying the judge that they are stopping the solve. At that moment, the judge stops the timer.
B5c) If the competitor is not touching the puzzle, they may remove the cover of the referense cube before they stop the timer. They must not touch the duplication puzzle until the end of the attempt. Penalty for touching the puzzle: disqualification of the attempt (DNF)

To duplicate a cube, it is simply done by "playing" the memorised sequence into the solved cube in reverse order. As I fail solves after minutes of memorization effort, I find this is helpful to give me some practice on the method also.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Feb 13, 2017)

Or u could just do match the scramble


----------



## pinser (Feb 15, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Or u could just do match the scramble


Yeah it's basically BLD match the scramble.
Btw it's "reference" not "referense"


----------

